# 17x7 and 17x9 wheels on stock s13



## Elbow Greese (Feb 22, 2004)

Looking at getting the sportmax 962 wheels for my stock s13. The front are 17x7 with +38 offset, rears are 17x9 with +35 offset. Will the wheels fit OK? I'm planing on running 225/45/17 front and 255/40/17 rear.
Thoughts and comments welcome!

Thanks
Todd


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You should be OK. Just check the clearance between the tire side wall and the spring; maintain at least 1/2" clearance.


----------

